# What is this? (pics inside)



## sixers229 (Jun 11, 2010)

Tomato clown fish was in 12 gal with two percula clowns, he has had the top of body go white..I thought it was from the other two clowns attacking at him..he seems healthy. Could this be what it is? He was in the tank with them for months and months none of the other fish show any signs of problems.


----------



## sixers229 (Jun 11, 2010)

p.s. i moved him into 5 gallon with 3 damsels for now.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Could be fungal. Could you post a more clear pic?


----------



## sixers229 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll try. All I got is iPhone camera.

http://picturepush.com/public/3606515


----------



## sixers229 (Jun 11, 2010)

heres another.

http://picturepush.com/public/3606526


----------

